# Finally finished the bowl



## Nolan (Apr 20, 2008)

New Mallee (narrow leaf red) natural edge bowl with a lacquer finish. All comments welcome good and bad


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 20, 2008)

When I grow up, I'm gonna learn to turn like that.
Nicely done! [8D]


----------



## tmhawk (Apr 20, 2008)

OK, you said "bad comments." So here goes, "THAT thing is one BAD Momma." (Bad as in Wow, incredible, great job, excellent.) Beautiful wood and an outstanding job of turning and finishing. It's going to look great where ever it ends up, on a table, on the wall, it's going to look cool.
Fantastic work,
Tony 
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Dario (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job Nolan! Love it.

The bad (nitpicking here), needs a little more sanding on the bottom.  Since you spent a lot of time on this piece...the little extra effort finishing will put it a step higher. JMHO.


----------



## markgum (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah; I agree; when I grow up I wanna do work like that.  It is beautiful.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 20, 2008)

great looking piece nolan. nice job.


----------



## rlharding (Apr 20, 2008)

Ditto what Dario said about the bottom.  Then it needs your signature Nolan. It is sweet.  Haven't tried any winged bowls yet this encourages me to get at it. How big is it?


----------



## rando81 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got a couple of chunks of the red malle burls I'm going to turn ,I hope mine turn out as good as yours. Real nice job


----------



## Nolan (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Ditto what Dario said about the bottom.  Then it needs your signature Nolan. It is sweet.  Haven't tried any winged bowls yet this encourages me to get at it. How big is it?



Not quite 10 inches at the longeest point and about 2 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Armacielli (Apr 21, 2008)

not bad, but it'll never hold anything with that big hole in the side


----------



## BrentK (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont plan on growing up but I still want to turn like that


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, Nolan! I bet that was weird to turn. It turned out beautifully! I absolutely love that little hole in the side.

I think every tool on my workbench would rattle on to the floor trying to turn something like that!

Wonderful bowl, I hope I can pull off something like that someday.


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 21, 2008)

super fine  Nolan!

I have seen this in person, and it is a stunner!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 22, 2008)

Stunning bowl!


----------



## DocStram (Apr 22, 2008)

First, a constructive criticism.  I'm with Dario.  The first thing a real live bowl turner does is lift up the bowl to look at the bottom. (It happened to a "good friend" of mine.)  I'd say work on sanding the lines off of the bottom.  

Second, I think the rest of the bowl is a first class piece of work. Looking at your work has inspired me to head down to the shop and finally tackle a piece of red mallee that has been sitting there too long.

I really like the lacquer finish.  Would you mind taking the time to lay out the process you used for finishing it?

Thanks!


----------



## babyblues (Apr 23, 2008)

That is beautiful!  I've been wanting to turn some bowls for some time now.  I'm not about to begin with something like what you've done, but I'm with the others asking for more info about how you did it.  How did you chuck the piece to finish the inside?


----------



## Nolan (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyblues_
> 
> That is beautiful!  I've been wanting to turn some bowls for some time now.  I'm not about to begin with something like what you've done, but I'm with the others asking for more info about how you did it.  How did you chuck the piece to finish the inside?




Do you think enough of the membership would like a how to article to be written on it with photos along the way? If enough folks want one or think it would be of value to the group I can write one up with step by step photos this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you're going to start selling those nice burl caps! hehe

I'd love to see your tutorial!


----------



## Nolan (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I am always selling them, how many tons you need In all seriousness I guess I need to put some on the website or at least post some here for sale. I assumed everyone knew that I have a full supply of burl from whole caps to pen blanks


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> Yes I am always selling them, how many tons you need In all seriousness I guess I need to put some on the website or at least post some here for sale. I assumed everyone knew that I have a full supply of burl from whole caps to pen blanks



Dude. Don't tell me stuff like that! [:0]

Okay okay...focus on making blanks...ignore the burls...ignore the burls...you can do it...one day at a time...

[]


----------



## johncrane (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep l agree with Glenn stunning!![]


----------



## babyblues (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> Do you think enough of the membership would like a how to article to be written on it with photos along the way? If enough folks want one or think it would be of value to the group I can write one up with step by step photos this weekend if I get a chance.


That would be awesome!


----------

